# Paleo Ridge



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

I am considering switching my puppy's food to Paleo Ridge as it seems to have consistently high ratings. Do any of you guys have experience with this? 
He is currently eating Orijen puppy kibble (he is 6 months) and Lily's kitchen puppy wet food. However, I must say, I do not trust Lily's kitchen much in terms of ingredients.


----------

